# obese columbian?



## gotherps? (May 23, 2008)

my gold is about 6 months old now and already about a foot long snout to tail. i was just wondering if there is any problems with obese tegus like i'd heard about savs becoming obese. he eats everyday like there is no tomorrow. in a day he will go through numerous crickets, 2 or 3 dozen superworms, several giant hisser roaches, as much turkey as i care to give him, and pinkies when i have them. he's growing very fast and he's not "fat" but he's got quite a potbelly on him when he's done lol. i wish i had a camera to post some pics with, he has such awsome bright gold coloring


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

Tegu's can become obese... But if he doesnt look obese then i dont think you have anything to worry about.. how are his BM's?
I think he is just a little growing guy!


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2008)

Tegus don't really get fat until they're adults. Describe your setup.


----------



## Nero (May 26, 2008)

My columbian is almost 4 months old now. He wont eat crickets anymore. Yesterday he ate 6 pinkies. I wonder when I should start feeding fuzzy mice to him. Not sure if hes gonna accept chicken yet but maybe i'll experiment with it on my off days. But mines a hog hes really tamed down better then I ever thought. Still havent got bite by him "yet". Im probably gonna get another tegu down the road. But right now I got my eyes on this baby GTP.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

Nero said:


> My columbian is almost 4 months old now. He wont eat crickets anymore. Yesterday he ate 6 pinkies. I wonder when I should start feeding fuzzy mice to him. Not sure if hes gonna accept chicken yet but maybe i'll experiment with it on my off days. But mines a hog hes really tamed down better then I ever thought. Still havent got bite by him "yet". Im probably gonna get another tegu down the road. But right now I got my eyes on this baby GTP.




If your Colombian can eat that many pinkies you can step it up for sure, fuzzies and even hoppers.


----------



## AB^ (May 26, 2008)

gotherps? said:


> my gold is about 6 months old now and already about a foot long snout to tail. i was just wondering if there is any problems with obese tegus like i'd heard about savs becoming obese. he eats everyday like there is no tomorrow. in a day he will go through numerous crickets, 2 or 3 dozen superworms, several giant hisser roaches, as much turkey as i care to give him, and pinkies when i have them. he's growing very fast and he's not "fat" but he's got quite a potbelly on him when he's done lol. i wish i had a camera to post some pics with, he has such awsome bright gold coloring





A day without feeding and some good basking and that potbelly will be gone, I wouldnt worry about your teguixin becoming "obese" until it reaches adulthood.


----------

